# من أين نبدأ تركيبات شبكة اطفاء الحريق بالرشاشات تلقائية العمل



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام على من اتبع الهدي و سلام على المرسلين الذين اصطفي 
السؤال كيف أبدأ تركيبات شبكة الانابيب المغذية لرشاشات الماء تلقائية العمل و ما هي ادوات العمل اللازمة لإنجازها ؟ 
و أنا هنا سأعتمد على الوصف و كأنك تري و اذا تمكنت من ارفاق صور او مخططات سأحاول و الله المستعان .
و الدعوة مفتوحة لكل من يود ان يشارك بتجربته من خلال صور تناسب المادة العلمية في هذا الموضوع ، أو من خلال فيديو ، او من خلال سؤال او فكرة ، فكلنا مرآة لأخيه و كلنا يدعم بعضه البعض 

نبدأ باسم الله

و نتلقي الأسئلة حتي تكون الاجابة ضمن سياق الكلام وليس بعده و حتي يتم تجهيز الأسئلة اسمحوا لي بأن أعنون التالي بـ :

أسس عامة و هامة لا بد منها ​ 
دائما ماتكون البداية محيرة ولكن دعنا نمنهج العمل و نمنطقه حتي تكون مسيرة العمل ناجحة غير معاقة .​
البداية : 

 الدراسة الدقيقة للمخططات ​
التعرف على و حصر كافة مكونات المشروع من مواسير و معدات و اجهزة رئيسية و أجهزة مساعدة و جدولتها، ​
تنسيق تمديدات المواسير ( البايبات ) مع الخدمات الأخري و مقاوليها تفاديا لأي تعارض او مشكلة مستقبلية مع مراعاة ألا تأتي المواسير الحاملة للماء فوق أي تمديدات كهربية او اجهزة تحكم او لوحات تحكم او كهرباء ايا كانت وظيفتها ​
التنسيق مع الإنشائي لتحديد اماكن عبور المواسير الرئيسية خاصة في الجسور ( الكمرات الساقطة ) و الحوائط لتفادي التعارض مع منسوب السقف الجمالي ​
التنسيق مع المعماري و الالحاح في طلب معكوس السقف الجمالي الموقع عليه مواضع كشافات الاضاءة و كاشفات الدخان و الحريق و سماعات النداء و اجهزة العرض التي ستعلق فيه ​
تشمل الجداول اعتبار كل طابق وحدة بذاته و مكوناته ​
يقسم الجدول الي اعمدة و صفوف ، الأعمدة يكتب في على قمة كل عمود رقم الطابق ، و نبدأ بالقبو الأعمق فالأعلا ​
العمود الأول رقم البند ، الثاني وصف المنتج الثالث قياس العنصر مثلا مجموعة محبس تحكم المنطقة( أو الطابق ) :4" ، الثالث و ما بعده الكمية المستخدمة بكل طابق من هذا العنصر ، العمود قبل الأخيرين يضم مجموع المطلوب من هذا العنصر في الطوابق جميعها العمود قبل الأخير يشمل سعر الوحدة من العنصر ، العمود الأخير يحتوي على مجموع اسعار الخامات المطلوبة من هذا العنصر .​
الصفوف : يشمل كل صف في اول عمود توصيف العنصر المشمول بالشبكة ، مثلا ماسورة بقطر 4 انش و مقابلها في كل عامود نضع الكمية المطلوبة منها للطابق الأول 100 متر مثلا ​


----------



## ahmedbayomy (17 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## احمد بيو (17 يوليو 2011)

كالعادة ياهندسة متالق دايما والله


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (18 يوليو 2011)

هـــذا الموضوع بكل صراحة طــــال انتــــظاره ، وأخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييراا

وصل ومش من أى حد دا من مهندسنا الكبير الرائع المهندس صبري سعيد

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى موازين حسناتك

ولى اقتراح ( لو أمكن ) ان يكون الشرح مدعم بمشروع موجود وصور ان وجدت، طبعا وان لم توجد فلا داعى للتوقف وتيجى بعدين بمشيئة الله


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يوليو 2011)

ahmedbayomy قال:


> الف شكر ليك


 


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و الدعوة مفتوحة لكل من يود ان يشارك بتجربته من خلال صور تناسب المادة العلمية في هذا الموضوع ، أو من خلال فيديو ، او من خلال سؤال او فكرة ، فكلنا مرآة لأخيه و كلنا يدعم بعضه البعض


 

انا معاك ان شاء الله يا بش مهندس و هاحاول أدعملك النقطة الي احنا بنتكلم فيها بالصور ان شاء الله ....


----------



## محمد شافع (18 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة بداية ممتازة جدا ويارب يكمل على خير ويكون فيه صور توضيحية على قدر الامكان


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لتشجيعكم و دعمكم و للزميل ألاء رجاء تمر على موضوعاتي و ستجد ماتسعي اليه ، وانا ارحب بمشاركات مخرج الروائع المهندس سامر جزاه الله خيرا لكم جميعا التحية و الاحترام و اتمني ان يأتي الموضوع بالمستوي الملائم الذي يحترم حبكم وشغفكم


----------



## احمد بيو (19 يوليو 2011)

موضوع راااائع والله ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## م سامى زكى (14 أغسطس 2011)

أعتقد أننا أول شئ نبدأ به فى التصميم 
1- نحسب مساحة كل غرفة ونحب لها عدد الرشاشات المطلوبة
No. of Sprinkler =Area/Areacoverage per sprinkler
Areacoverage per sprinkler=12 m2 or 130 ft2 وذلك بالنبسة الخطورة العادية


----------



## م سامى زكى (14 أغسطس 2011)

2- نبدأبعد ذلك بتوصيل الرشاشات ببعضها ونكون branch


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أغسطس 2011)

أهلا بك مهندس سامي 
الحقيقة انا اتحدث هنا عن عملية التركيبات و ليس التصميم و يمكن لحضرتك التكرم بالمرور على موضوعي في تصميم نظام الاطفاء برشاشات المياه تلقائية العمل و المواضيع ذات العلاقة و المرور ايضا على ما كتبه زملاء أفاضل من امثلة محلولة و خلافة - اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أغسطس 2011)

الآن اصبح لدينا جدول باحتياجات المشروع من المسمار للبايب للمعدات التي سيتم تركيبها 
المعدات اللازمة للتركيب :
1- ماكينة تسنين المواسير حتي 4" threading machine
2- ماكينة تحزيز GROOVING MACHINE
3- قاطعة مواسير حتي 2.5 " ، او اكثر PIPE CUTTER
4- ماكينة قص حديد و مواسير باستخدام اقراص القطع DISC CUTTING MACHINE
5- طقم عدة فك و تركيب HAND TOOLS
6- منجلة ( ملزمة ) مواسير PIPE VISES
7- صاروخ تجليخ و قطعية يدوي كهربي
 GRINDER 4 INCH & GRINDER 8 INCH 
8- مثقاب ذو طاولة ( تزجة ) قادر على ثقب حتي 2.5 " TABLE DRILL
9 - حوامل مواسير لخدمة عملية اللحام ، قابلة لضبط الارتفاع ADJUSTABLE PIPE HOLDERS
10 - مجموعة مثاقيب اسطوانية لتفتيح ثقوب في المواسير بمقاسات مختلفة HOLE MAKERS
11- فرشات سلك WIRE BRUSHES
12 ماكينة لحام لا يقل عطائها عن 250 أمبير و يفضل ان تكون من النوع الذي يعطي تيار مستمر لضمان تجانس خط اللحام ( كردونة اللحام )
و قد يجتاج الموقع لأكثر من ماكينة لحام ARC WELDING MACHINE
12 -سقالات تناسب الموقع SCAFOLDING
13- معدات امن و سلامة مثل القبعات الواقية و قفازات لليد و نظارات آمنة للحام و الحذاء الواقي و الكمامات الواقية ، طفاية بودرة او اثنين لمكافحة الحريق SAFETY TOOLS
14- جرادل رمال SAND BUCKETS
15- احزمة امان لمن يعملون فوق السقالات SAFETY BELTS
16 - عدد 2 كرين رفع يدوي حمولة 2طن ( هوي ست ) ويجب ان يتم اطالة سلسلة التحريك لتناسب الارتفاعات العالية HOIST CRANS WITH LONG CHAIN
17 - خزانات ( حافظة للحرارة ) لمياه شرب مبردة لاستخدام العمال في الموقع سعة كل منها 5 جالون DRINKIG WATER KEEPING TANKS, THERMALLY INSULATED
18 - ماكينة صنفرة بالفرشات الدوارة لتجهيز المواسير للطلاء
فرشات دهان و كمبرسور رش لأعمال طلاء المواسير BRUSHING MACHINE ( DISC GRINDER WITH CIRCULER BRUSH )
19 - لفائف عزل بيتومينية لعزل المواسير التي ستدفن في الأرض مثل دنسو تيب أو خيش مقطرن لزج WATER PROOFING TAPE
20 - مثاقيب يدوية كهربائية دقاقة HAND DRILL WITH : HAMMAR AND TURNING JOB​ 
21 - دقاق تكسير يدوي سهل الحمل و الاستخدام ( مطرقة كهربائية )HAMMER DRILL 
هذه بعض و ليس كل المعدات و البقية تفرضها طبيعة العمل و الموقع 

 ملحوظة : رجاء ان تصححوا لي اسماء المعدات ان كان فيها خطأ 
فما اكتبه ليس الا انعكاسا لما استخدمته انا بصفة شخصية في مشروعات نفذتها .
و الي لقاء لاستكمال الموضوع ان شاء الله ​


----------



## على الشاعر (14 أغسطس 2011)

يالله يا مبدع توكل على الله وإبدأ ....
يا سلام لو فيه صور لمراحل تنفيذ أى مشروع !!!!!!!!
تبقى خلاصة ،،،، شكرا لك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ ونرجو اكمال الموضوع


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

و فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع


----------



## alaa.natsheh (23 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير انا الحمدالله تعلمت طريقة التصميم وعملت مشروه لمجمع تجاري والحمدالله وهو اول مشروع بشتغلو في اطفاء الحريق 

مشكور على المجهود /اخوكم علاء النتشة


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء مهندسنا الجليل صبرى وجعل هدا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

و الي لقاء لاستكمال الموضوع ان شاء الله

​​


----------



## toktok66 (2 فبراير 2014)

موضوع مهم بارك الله فيك وكل ماسبق حتى الان يمكن ان يفيد في جميع اعمال المواسير البلاك ستيل لاي. تطبيق والمهم الصور والفديوهات


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (2 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جميل نتمنى أن يتم تكملته
وفقكم الله الى كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 فبراير 2014)

أشكركم لاستدعاء الموضوع للواجهة انا ارجو ان تلتمسوا لي العذر لأني نسيت الموضوع و ان شاء الله نستكمله معا و ياريت الزملاء يشجعوني بالصور اللي وعدوا بيها و نسيوا الوعد مثلي


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (18 فبراير 2016)

جزيتم خيرا وربنا يبارك فيكم 
لابد من اكمال السلسه


----------



## عباس غوبر (9 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك وواصل ياباشمهندس.


----------



## drmady (13 مارس 2016)

لازم استكمال الموضوع لاهميته يادكتور صبري ... جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك


----------



## BEAST MASTER (29 أبريل 2017)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*​*أول رد لي في المنتدى علي هذا الموضوع الشيق
انا مهندس ميكانيكا معدات ثقيلة... وحبيت ادخل مجال المقاولات في أجهزة السلامة وشبكات اطفاء الحريق
انا لحد دلوقتي شغال تعليم ذاتي
تعلمت التصميم والبرامج المساعدة للتصميم
اتمنى حد ينصحني الخدوة الي جاية ايه...* 
*ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------

